# Baylee's Glorious Senior Days



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh, she's beautiful!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

That is such a wonderful picture of Baylee. 

Wishing you many many more happy moments together.

“Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.”


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Baylee is gorgeous. Have fun. GR's always have love in their hearts.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

She's just lovely  It's wonderful when you find a way to work through/around the kinks due to insecurities. Also, realizing all that so many of our pups have been though is truly inspiring when you take the time to think about it. 

I look forward to reading more about Baylee's continued glory days


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful Baylee, her sweet gentle spirit shines through.

Wishing you and your girl many happy and healthy years to come.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a sweet face. There's something so special about old Gold.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful  our silver faced ones are so very special.


----------



## pipermvh (Apr 9, 2012)

What a beautiful girl!! LOVE!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

She looks like an absolute sweetheart. 

Your post truly gives representation of the love you share.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a beautiful tribute to a lovely dog. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baylee came to be a member of my household in a seemingly typical way:

In Sept 2001, one week before the 9-11 tragedy, my Golden girl, Cassie had died suddenly at home at the age of 14.5 years. I was heart broken and a month later I saw an ad for puppies in the newspaper. Yes, my dearest Baylee is a product of a backyard breeder before I knew that there was another and better method of acquiring a puppy.
I had forgotten a ton about having a puppy and soon came to know the puppy antics and shark teeth that they bring along. Baylee had an eager, independent spirit and as adolescence arrived her demeanor became more of a challenge. Baylee had an aversion to being touched. Even the slightest pat on the back or touch with a brush brought out bared teeth and angry eyes. She would lie under a table and lunge outt biting at anyone who walked past and once bit me in the face to show her dismay.
I was appalled but determined to make a change in her life. After years of training, desensitization and consultations with behaviorists and trainers Baylee's better side began to shine through. 
It was because of the challenges of raising a difficult pup that I was introduced to the wonderful world of obedience competition. Much of Baylee's difficulties were fear based and this proved to be a bit of a problem in the obedience ring. Baylee and I learned to push through the difficulties and it was only this year that I retired my girl from competition after earning her CDX and RN degrees. I must admit, though, that my greatest pride was when she earned her CGC at the age of 3. I feared that my touch sensitive girl would never be able to pass the areas of the test that involved being handled and touched by others.

I am proud of my Baylee girl and all that we have accomplished but most of all I cherish the loving bond that has grown between us. We have an understanding that comes with time and perserverance.

Today, when I arrived home from work, I was met with that gaze of understanding.... She never is one to get overly excited but it only takes one look to know that that she is happy.

More days to cherish and more thoughts to come as Baylee and I continue to travel along the senior road....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baylee*

Your Baylee is just beautiful-she reminds me of my Smooch!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

She's beautiful! I hope you have many more wonderful years together.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think the 'difficult' ones bring the closest relationship. How wonderful that Baylee was understood by you and that understanding allowed her to blossom into the wonder gentle spirit that she is now.

I hope you have many years to come. Our Penny turns 11 in 8 months.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That girl has such a sweet face. As they age, the bond grows stronger. Wishing you many happy and healthy years ahead with Baylee!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am attending a workshop today where I can only take one of my dogs, which means Baxter will be tagging along and Baylee will stay behind. These are the times that I miss having three dogs. Beau was such great company for Baylee. 
As I get ready to leave Baylee gets excited but honestly I think she is happy relaxing at home, instead of being among the commotion.
So, I'll fill a Kong with goodies for Baylee and head out for the evening.
It is more my own guilt of leaving her to tend to the cats that gets the best of me. 
On Sunday she will get a turn at the park to play and hang out with friends...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Baylee sure found the perfect home with you.
Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Baylee is a beautiful girl with a touching story to match.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baylee is the best at "supervising" Baxter's training sessions at the park. I set up her soft crate with the top open so Baylee can sit there and "observe" with her head hanging over the top of the crate. She looks so cute and important. Of course, she also gets a chance to show off her tricks when it is her turn but truly I really think she loves to watch the most.
Gotta love this dog. I need to get some updated pictures of her to share but here is one from Nov of 2011:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

^^^ That dog has EXCELLENT posture!! Grandmothers everywhere are beaming.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> ^^^ That dog has EXCELLENT posture!! Grandmothers everywhere are beaming.


 
That is sooooo funny because it's true.
Baylee is a pretty girl with a lot of personality. I also think the "problem children" worm their way deep into your heart.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> ^^^ That dog has EXCELLENT posture!! Grandmothers everywhere are beaming.


Too funny!! Didn't you know that I had Baylee balancing books on her head when she was a puppy!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

While watering the lawn this evening Baxter was leaping in the air trying to chase the water droplets. Baylee did her best to keep out of Baxter's way then, with a sudden burst of energy, ran circles around the yard. Baxter thought he would give her a chase, which Baylee was not excited about and came to a sudden halt...she was done.

I love to see Baylee acting silly. It is such a rarity for her. Baylee is a more serious, regal type of girl and running zoomies or playing with her brother is so "beneath" her.

I love this girl of mine!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

It looks like she has the long legs of a super model in that last picture. 
I love your pretty girl.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I love when the seniors have those puppy moments  Then other dogs notice and try to join in and they're suddenly "ME? Play with you??" :


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Today Baylee has her 6 month recheck with the opthomologist. She has pigmentary uveitis and uses eyedrops twice a day. She is such a good sport about the eyedrops...probably because she gets "cookies" everytime.
Hoping all goes well with her visit today. Last time her pressures were good but the cataracts had advanced a bit.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Such a beautiful girl. She seems to be enjoying her golden days to the fullest. Dogs provide different stages of love from puppy to senior. I like the senior love the best! : )


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope and pray Baylee's visit gives you good news.
Hugs to you and hugs and kisses to Baylee.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baylee's eye visit went well. The vet had some fun with Baylee so she thought she was just out visiting friends, no trauma and no drama!
Baylee's eye pressure is doing well with a 13 and a 14 (don't know which eye was which). Her cataracts have grown but as the vet put it he would be worried if she were 3 but at almost 11 it is a non issue.
So YEAH for a good visit. Baylee continues her drops twice a day and has a recheck in 6 months.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Always a relief to have a good appt! More cookies for Baylee


----------

